

Ask HN: What's a good recurring payment system? - erlanger

I'm running a mini web host where I host sites for some designers and developers that I know. I'd like to set up a subscription/recurring payment for these sites, as this is the way that these guys prefer to forward the payment from their clients. It should accept debit/credit cards, of course.<p>So, what do you use for this sort of thing? PayPal? Authorize.net? Something else? Thanks!
======
tonystubblebine
Lot of good info in both of these threads:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=526517>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=530412>

